# bees and chemicals



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Just read your lables thoroughly. Most of them state if the chemical is harmful to honeybees and other beneficial insects. I RARELY use anything even organic. Rare application of BT for web-worms and corn earworms is about the extent of it. Sevin is definitely harmful, so if you use it, apply at dusk and keep it off the flowers. Pyrethrins are harmful- use the same standards by spraying after the bees are in for the night, so that it can dry overnight, at which time the toxicity is very low. If you have neighboring farmers or gardeners, you might consider telling them you have bees and see if they would agree to timed/limited treatment with pesticides.


----------

